# Non prescription alternatives to Ventipulmin?



## Bert&Maud (13 March 2011)

My horse has had a cough for a few days, noticeable when he starts faster work. He's normally in at night but have left him out 24/7 for the last couple of days as the weather is OK. He's stabled on wood pellets which I dampen before use, steamed hay (which is a bit dustier than I would have liked but you can't be fussy this year!) and damped food. I think it's probably either caused by the hay or having horses on both sides of him which are deep littered. I would normally get the vet to leave me out some Ventipulmin, but old vet has retired and I know the new one will need to come and see him before she can prescribe anything, so I'm anxious to find something that I can get over the counter to save a vets visit (obviously I'll call the vet out if it doesn't improve). I'm thinking of NAF Respirator Boost, have any of you found it to be effective, if not any other suggestions gratefully received!


----------



## hairycob (13 March 2011)

I've just started with Winergy Ventilate on my Vet's recommendation. Today is 1st day though so I can't tell you how effective it is yet.


----------



## dappyness (13 March 2011)

Bumpin this as i have the same problem with my Neddy

Interested to find out


----------



## doodleberry (13 March 2011)

i think any of these things are worth a try you could phone naf and see what they recommend you start with an old fashioned remedy for a cough if it is just a tickle cough that is is honey and glycerin warm the honey and just add equal amount of glycerin if it is a deep cough and there is snot etc you may have to use the ventipulmin we tend to think horses are very complicated but sometimes they dont need to be i try and do for my horse what i would do for myself for example the difference between a tickly cough and one that s coming from the lungs if i was coughing up flem i would prob go to the doctor and just have a course of antibiotics


----------



## doodleberry (13 March 2011)

also if your at the same vet practice and it has shown on your records that you have had ventipulmin for that horse they might be ok and you can go get some without a visit


----------



## DollyDolls (13 March 2011)

I used NAF respirator boost, the first one was quite think and dark, & seemed to work, horse was coughing less & less snot.  Then I bought another.  This one was much lighter & more runny.  It didn't seem to work as well & despite me calling NAF to ascertain whether the batch was wrong, they dismissed it & I've now bought the one by Carl Hester, which is really nexx-tex.

We shall see if it works.


----------

